# My Sweet Izzy died in my arms



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy has always been Izzy with the Izzy-tude. Yes, she was a snob.

Some of you may remember her many struggles. She was a puppy mill puppy and came to me as a very tiny puppy. She was an albino and had the cutest, sweetest pink nose and paw pads. She also had the many health issues that came with being an albino. Her eyes were constant problems and she had one eye removed and was blind in the other eye.

She had a PDA and had heart surgery at 13 months. Two years ago, when doing labs before her dental, we discovered she had a zero platelet count. She was one tough little gal for 13 years.

Izzy passed naturally at home in my arms. After she died, and as I held her, we reminisced about the million times she played indoor fetch with her little green frog and little brown bear. I was able to say goodbye and tell her how special she was to me. 

Oh, how I miss my little Izzy with the Izzy-tude.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Nonny, it's so sad to see our loved ones go....with 13 years of memories, you should be proud of yourself. Izzy sure led a long life with all of her struggles.

I remember her struggling years ago. With good care and love, she made it to old age. 


May she rest in peace along with many of our other babies on the other side. ..including my Archie.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your precious Izzy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. What a great life you gave her.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Nonny, I am very sorry. What a wonderful life Izzy had with you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.:grouphug:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your lost. She had a great life with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Izzy was a survivor---huge batting average when it came to survival! She was very fortunate to have come to you & you had a special bond! She was loved as she was & that is as it should be! Thank you for giving her a special life. May she rest in peace from all of her suffering & run free as the wind, chasing butterflies & seeing all the colors of the flowers. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nonny, I am so sorry. May you find comfort and peace with knowing what a wonderful and loving Mommy you were to your beautiful angel Izzy.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Izzy! You were a great Maltese mommy and she was surrounded with your love, even in the end. Run free pretty baby!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry, you gave her the best life.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. it's never easy. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart breaks for you. I know how sad you must be. Sending hug and prayers for you. RIP sweet Izzy. Fligh high at the Bridge.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Boy was Izzy ever lucky to have found you. Despite all her health issues that often come with puppy mill dogs, you showed her tenderness, care, fun and unconditional love. I know that she returned that many times over even with her Izzy-tude. She did live a long life despite her woes. I hope that you can keep recounting the wonderful memories together. Can you share some photos of her here with us? (((hugs))):grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, rest in peace Izzy. What a special girl, I think she knew she had the best mom.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Izzy.:grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry. hugs


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. What a special bond you had, after so many years together and your helping her so much. I hope the happy memories will be the ones that remain the strongest. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry..I know you gave her a wonderful long life.. Hugs


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I...............it is so sad to lose our fluffs:smcry:

Z..............zillion of kisses she gave you:smootch:

Z..............zillion of lovely memories you now have of her:tender:

Y..............yes, we are all sending you our love and sorrow for the loss of Izzy:sLo_grouphug3:



.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Endlessly sad and sorry for the loss of your beloved lil Izzy! 

Sending you much strength and comfort in this difficult time!

Hugs,
Alexandra


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Izzy..it hurts a lot, I know.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sounds like you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So very sorry !
Rest in peace Little Izzy, you now have your angel wings... no more suffering. You are made whole and brand new!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
It is amazing that you were able to share 13 years together, despite her health issues. She was so lucky to have had you taking care of her. It sounds like Izzy was extra special.
Sending lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Izzy and that little green frog!*









Izzy love her version of "fetch" I would throw her frog and she would know exactly where it landed, but she would search all over the room, before she would go exactly where she knew it was. She would come back and squeak that frog until I threw it for her again. She could do this for hours, day after day. What wonderful memories!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

*Spunky and Chipper looking for Izzy!*









How sweet!


----------

